# mini cattle



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

How many mini cattle should you have per acre? I'm trying to learn more about them before I just jump into it. oh, and I live in northern California :cowboy:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Find out thru your local extension service what the normal stocking rate is for your area. With mini's you should be able to run two for every one normal size, but that is a rule of thumb and may vary.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

What if your not relying on the land to feed the cattle? it would just be a matter of not over crowding.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Reed77 said:


> What if your not relying on the land to feed the cattle? it would just be a matter of not over crowding.


Depends on what you consiider overcrowding. If you want to run a feedlot, you could probably have a couple hundred per acre. Though the neighbors might object to the odor.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

no, I don't want a feed lot! but 1 mini per acre seems like a waste of land


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

I keep my two smaller breed cows fenced in a small enclosure. Not sure of the precise size, but probably about 60'by 40'. I am forever shoveling out manure. They have a 10'by10' walkin and large white pines and smaller maples for shade and shelter. These two are my first cows and I guess I would classify them as pets.

I think your stocking rate would depend on what your goal was?


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

My goal is to raise show quality cattle, but also use for meat too


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Reed77 said:


> What if your not relying on the land to feed the cattle? it would just be a matter of not over crowding.


While an acre might support 2-3 small animals during the good times, this number becomes relative when there are drought conditions. If you are in doubt, consult your agricultural extension agent for advice before you purchase stock.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

This depends on how good your grazing is. I agree, check with your extension agent. It is better not to overgraze. 
Overstocking and overgrazing can deplete grass cover and cause soil erosion.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Cattle on pasture are the healthiest and most content. It's how they are designed to live/feed. The feedlot is a temporary situation and no one gets out alive. Breeding stock, that you want years of productivity from, need to be managed differently than cattle being finished for slaughter. 

Understocking is better than overstocking, like Linn said the land can be permanently damaged. The land out west seems less forgiving overall than the greener belts east of the Mississippi. 

One mini per acre, so what?? If that is all the land can support, it is what it is.


----------



## RdoubleD (Oct 12, 2004)

My show cattle get very little "Out to Pasture" time during show season. The reason is because you are feeding them up and working them several times a day. When showing it is very important that there diets are not changed all the time so that is another reason they are kept in a smaller enclosed area. 

When it is off show season they get turned out but the grass is not growing so I am feeding them hay.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you only have one acre?...What about pasture rotation?...I rotate to give my pasture a break and let it grow up...I know for a horse it's one acre...along with a full size cow. You could rotate..pastures...how many acres do you have? 

But like Mo Cows says it is what it is...


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm moving, I'm not sure how many acres my next home will have, the one I'm looking buying has 5. I'm not moving to a place unless it has at lease 2.5 acres


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think there is a misunderstanding on my intentions. I'm wanting quality, not quantity. and I defiantly don't want a feed lot!

what kind of damage can over crowding do to the land/soil? I was thinking 2 mini's an acre, but IDK.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

As I stated earlier, it will destroy the grass cover and eventually cause soil eroison. Too many animals in a small area will also cut up the soil or compact the ground so that vegetation cannot break through the soil.


----------

